
Armed forces in Kashmir are detaining children and molesting women amid blackout - iamspoilt
https://www.businessinsider.com/kashmir-forces-detaining-kids-molesting-girls-amid-blackout-report-2019-8
======
tarun_anand
This is irresponsible journalism. Kashmiris have been vocal about their
feelings and there is no reason why they should hold back now.

